# Putting some new life into an old table.



## GeorgeS (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok so my wife purchased an old antique table for my kids to use as an arts and crafts table. What she failed to notice was that the top had separated at all the joints so it wouldn't do for a table the kids are going to draw on. Now I really didn't need another project at the moment but what are you going to do! So I dismantled the top and tried to plane them but the boards were irregular on both sides so I needed to use the jointer to flatten them. Well let's just say I found a nail. Doh! So I don't have have metal detector but one is now on the list of things to buy. On closer inspection of the boards even if I got the nails out and jointed then planed them they would have been to thin. So I bought some cherry to make a new top. Here's where I need some help, the table base is pretty wobbly from side to side so I'm wondering which way would be the easiest to stableize it. I was thinking of just building and X shaped brace just under the table top from side to side and back to front. Taking it apart and cleaning up the joints to re glue is just out of the question. There are so many screws and wedges in it that I really don't want to take it apart. I think it would turn out to be a ton more work. The Cherry I bought for the top was 10'x1"x18" so I cut it at 5' and squared up all the edges. I plan to biscuit join the two pieces together. Now the funny thing about all of this is that when my wife told me she bought it she promised me before I saw it that I wouldn't have to do anything to it, she was going to refinish it, doh!!


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh by the way, I did save the old table top boards for a future project after it has been scanned with a metal detector of coarse! I don't want to have to replace the knives in the jointer again any time soon.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2015)

@Brink


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2015)

I would think short boards secured across each inside corner would stiffen the base sufficiently... I'll try to illustrate using my phone.

I
I \
I \
I \
I \
I \
------------------

I can't get it to work for some reason!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 3, 2015)

I would add braces like these to the corners. If you run them flat (rather than perpendicular to the top as show) you can also use them to mount the table top from the underside.
You can also add a couple of cross braces between the top long rails with pocket screws.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Sep 3, 2015)

Corner blocks where the aprons meet the trestle end would help stiffen it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 3, 2015)

Got it, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 3, 2015)

Love those honey-do projects! Looks like you are well along the way. Probably good you bought the cherry wood for a new top. Too bad you snagged a nail/screw... Be sure to show us a picture of the final product. Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 4, 2015)

I agree with corner blocks. I would have likely just bought a piece of heavy plexi-glass and screwed it to the top to retain character and make cleanup a cinch. I think you like making projects.

What kind of wood was the table top originally? Looks like it might of been a beautiful piece before the paint fad hit years ago...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 4, 2015)

@Mr. Peet Lol, I have too many things to do as it is. I still need to finish the bar, build a center channel stand with a shelf for the PS3 and a countertop/cabinet to hide the mini fridge. I really didn't want to start another project. It's ok though, one more day and back to the other stuff. Oh yea I forgot I have AG doll houses to build as well!


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 4, 2015)

@Mr. Peet I think it was oak but the grain is a little off for oak. I will post a pic later and maybe you guys will know better what it is.


----------



## jmurray (Sep 4, 2015)

That's a cool old table, can't wait to see what you do with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok, here's a shot of one of the old top boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 7, 2015)

Gee George, I feel like an ass a bit seeing the work you put into cleaning off all the lead paint and posting a decent pic of what appears as a select or even a prime grade plank of something. I could not pan down the picture to see the end grain. Based on your Thursday pics with paint, I had thought it was likely a sugar maple or black cherry based on that little glimmer of chatoyance where there was bare wood. Realize that was spelled wrong however can't recall the proper...

As for AG doll house, I thing of agriculture and therefore a barn for "Barbie's" horses and such...


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 7, 2015)

@Mr. Peet No worries Mark! I plan to repurpose that wood at some point. It just won't work for the table. I would love to know what the wood is so I will get you an end grain shot. It is beautiful wood but it's just so irregular that it's not good for a craft table. 

AG = American Girl Doll. Don't worry I had no idea before my girls got involved with them.


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm not sure this end grain shot is going to do much good but here it is and a slightly better shot of the face. By the way I'm pretty sure it isn't lead paint. I think some ding dong did this recently! Unfortunately It was a much nicer table before they did that. Looks like milk paint to me.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 7, 2015)

I had assumed it was from the 1940's or earlier. Gram had a twin to your table that they painted in the 60"s, thus my lead comment. I could see milk paint as a possibility too.

Ah, American doll. My kid has the "Julie" doll. She was in upstate with her grandmother for a week last month and landed an AG horse for $15.00 at Salvation Army or some thrift store. I thought it was a waste of her birthday funds, she then showed me she saved well over a $100.00 for the thing based on the AG accessory book.

As for your wood, I'd run with maple, and lean to one of the hard maples. Paul H. might be a good one to alert for a second opinion.


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 8, 2015)

@Mr. Peet LOL I would say she got a great deal! I asked my wife if she bought any of that stuff new to please not tell me how much it costs, it only causes heart burn! 

I'll run with some kind of maple. Thanks for the help!


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 13, 2015)

Ok so I was able to install some corner braces (no pics pretty basic stuff there), I jointed the top edges and used biscuit joints to make the two pieces one. I also got two coats of Watco Danish Oil on the top tonight and plan to wax it and install it this week. More pics after the top goes on. The joint isn't perfect, it's was my first time doing this and I think one of the pieces needed one more pass on the jointer. I have a spot about 8" inches long where there is a hairline separation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow George! The difference between the original and this top is incredible. Nice job man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 13, 2015)

@NYWoodturner Thanks very much!


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 16, 2015)

Here she is finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice job for sure. It looks like you folks like milk paint. We do too.


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 19, 2015)

@Graybeard thank you Sir! I wouldn't have changed anything about that table if it wasn't for the gaps. Both my girls love to draw and it wouldn't have worked very well in that shape.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Sep 19, 2015)

cool job man!


----------



## Sprung (Sep 19, 2015)

George, that's awesome and it turned out very well! Great work!


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you gentleman!


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Super job George. I bet they really like it.


----------

